# Suche Coros ComText zum projektieren OB15-B



## R.Hofmaier (28 September 2005)

Hallo,
ich suche obiges Programm da ich eine Visualisierung für eine Heizung projektieren möchte. Das Projekt ist privater Natur. Daher wäre es gut wenn die Software günstig wäre.
Hier bei uns in der Firma haben wir leider diese Software nicht. Nur Protool.

Aber laut Siemens, kann man das OP15-B nur mit Comtext projektieren.

Und ein Firmware-Update ist leider auch nicht möglich. Der Stand ist 2.13.

Ich bitte um eine kurze Nachricht, wo ich die Software erwerben kann.

Gruß

René


----------



## Lazarus™ (28 September 2005)

Also ComText wirste wohl nicht mehr bekommen. Ich hatte letztens ein Projekt aus einem alten OP (ComText) nach protool zu konvertieren.
Habe dann mit Siemens geschnackt, weil das Konverter Tool von Siemens nur halber kram ist. Und schon hat mein Vertreter mir ne Kopie geliehen.
Sprech einfach mal mit Siemens...   Die beissen nicht und hören sogar wieder zu, wenn der kunde Sorgen hat...
Problem:  Du brauchst auch Step5, da ComText ein Zusatzprogramm ist.


----------



## 0815prog (29 September 2005)

Also bei mir läuft Comtext auch ohne Step5, da ich für die S5 PG2000 von PI benutze.

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## R.Hofmaier (29 September 2005)

Hallo, danke für die Antworten. Habe jetzt leider mitbekommen, dass man auch noch Step5 dazu benötigt. Langsam ärgert mich das Ganze. Erst die Auskunft von Siemens, dass man ComText braucht, weil Firmware nicht updatebar ist und jetzt braucht man auch noch Step5 um ComText zu benutzen.
Was ist das für eine Politik?
Kann man das denn nicht auch einfacher haben?

Und für alles extra bezahlen, für Dinge, die man schon seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr einsetzt, weil es von Siemens nicht mehr supportet wird.

Da kann man nur noch Kopfschütteln.

Gruß
René


P.S.: Ich such mir jetzt mal zu dem ComText noch das S5.


----------

